# Suche gute Digitalkamera für Einsteiger!



## chell (8. November 2004)

Hallo,

 ich wollte endlich mal vom Programmieren los kommen (ist ne Sucht). Da habe ich mir überlegt, mit Photographie anzufangen. Kann mir jemand eine Digitalkamera für einen Einsteiger empfehlen, welche Sachen wie Tiefenunschärfe etc. hat (möglichst gute Quali und VIELE Features). Der Preis spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

 Vielen Dank

 chell


----------



## Martys (8. November 2004)

Eine gute Kamera mit vielen Einstellungen und Features macht noch lange keine guten Bilder, solange man die Basics nicht kennt.
Achte darauf, das Du Blende und Verschluss manuell einstellen kannst, dann kannst Du schon ne Menge machen. Und beschäftige Dich mit der Materie, das hilft mehr als jeder technische "SchnickSchnack". 
Würde Dir die FinePix-Reihe von Fuji empfehlen.


----------



## Rainer_S (11. November 2004)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Sony DSC-W1 gemacht, kostet 320 Euro inkl. 32-MB-MemoryStick, von "Oma-Taste" (alles automatisch) bis manuell (z. B. Belichtungszeit 1/1000 bis 30 sec) alles möglich, hat auch eine Videofunktion mit Ton. Einziger Nachteil, den ich bis jetzt bemerkt habe, ist, daß die Bilder im JPEG-Format abgespeichert werden. Durch ihre 5 Megapixel (kann nach unten aber verändert werden, für Normalgebrauch sind 3 Megapixel ausreichend) sind die Bilder auch für Vergrößerungen bis A4 geeignet.

Für die "Basics" kann ich Dir folgende Site empfehlen: http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm

Happy pixing


----------

